# Game 42: Bobcats vs. Lakers (1/26/07)



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Charlotte Bobcats (14-27) vs. LA Lakers (27-15)

Game Info: 10:30 pm EST Fri Jan 26, 2007
TV: My12, FSW



> The Charlotte Bobcats claimed one of their biggest victories the last time they faced the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> The Bobcats hope for another inspired performance Friday when they square off once again with the Lakers.
> 
> ...


Bobcats-Lakers preview

Bobcats




































Felton/Carroll/Anderson/Wallace/Okafor

Lakers




































Parker/Bryant/Walton/Cook/Bynum

Key Matchup
Kobe Bryant vs. Derek Anderson















Bryant is going to get his points theres no stopping that but if the Bobcats are able to stop his play making ability they might be able to pull this one out.​


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Odom's getting the start. May is playing as well


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good ball movement to start off the game

11-2 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Were really playing well right now. Theres only been one bad shot I can think of by Gerald. Kobe hasn't touched the ball much though

20-9 Bobcats


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Another person goes up trying to kill Gerald when he's in the air, he's fine though. 

27-21 Bobcats at the end of the first. We didn't feed Okafor very much at all he should be going to work against Bynum


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, Morrison with the dunk in traffic

39-28 Bobcats


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Odom hits Wallace because the refs ignore the flop?They should have given him a technical for the flop


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable did you just see what happened between Wallace and Odom I wasn't watching when it happened

Edit: Well you just answered me


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG we keep giving away these stupid careless turnovers and it's brought the Lakers back into it

49-46 after a big shot by Carroll


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

51-49 Bobcats at the end of the first half


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow we looked horrible there for a couple of minutes...lost our poise completely.Up two at the half...Would have been big if we could have maintained more of a lead.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We played so well for almost all of the 1st half, sucks that a couple minute lapse brought it close


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Looks like Carroll and DA are annoying the hell out of Bryant 

55-54 Bobcats

Carrolls really cooled off and he just got his 4th foul


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Everything we did first half is just gone right now, we look horrible

DA just got his 4th foul too


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton's gotta lay that one in, it looked like he had an open layup but he layed it off to Okafor

Can't really tell though they keep changing the camera angles whenever the ball gets close to the basket


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

This is ****ing horrible Lakers are doing whatever they want


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton heating up getting the last 8 points for us

Tied at 84 with 5 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Wow, that was lucky. Ball going out of bounds two Lakers go for it Gerald throws it right to Emeka for the dunk. Lakers just got about 3 shots but couldn't finish

86-86


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Technical on Maurice Evans...Carroll gets the FT


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Definitly didn't need Gerald shooting a contested jumper. Lakers rebound

Big block by Okafor on Bynum

89-88 Bobcats 1:39 left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG Felton throws it away 

54 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gerald gets the nice putback.

91-88 Bobcats with 9.6 seconds left. BIG possesion coming up


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OMG are you ****ing kidding me

We just leave Kobe open for the 3

1.6 seconds left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Morrison takes a 30 foot fadeaway and misses

Great play Bernie!

OT


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We played great defense down the stretch up until that last shot by Kobe...I'm shocked that the refs haven't sent Kobe to the line every time we got close to him.We certainly could have closed this one out if we'd played better offensively in the last minute

Raymond puts us ahead


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Matt Carroll!!!!!!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The bank is open Carroll puts us up five with the 27 foot bank shot...LoL


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

do the bobcats like playin lakers in overtime or something? hopefully bobcats can win it


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We have killed them on the glass in OT


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

8 point lead with a min left


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hadn't thought about the sweep....two big free throws by Raymond 101-93 with 56.5 remaining


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

should be bobcats win


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a bad shot no matter if your name is Kobe or not.Even if you get a deuce that makes it a two possession game.Sure as hell don't want to send Carroll to the line for two


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gotta make these FT's now just get the ball to Carroll


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The Lakers haven't hardly scored in OT have they?


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

it may aswell be over now


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> That was a bad shot no matter if your name is Kobe or not.Even if you get a deuce that makes it a two possession game.Sure as hell don't want to send Carroll to the line for two


I don't know what he was thinking. Trying to get Carroll back for his BS shot?

Bobcats win!!


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

good win bobcats but u wont beat the warriors tomorrow


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I need to get me a suit like BK's wearing...You know I'd be bad like superfly


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> The Lakers haven't hardly scored in OT have they?


I think they only scored 6 in the OT


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

How in the world did they leave Kobe open like that at the end of regulation? The LA TV guy was going crazy about it. Just a good thing it doesn't cost you guys, congrats on the sweep


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Not that Bocats fans need reminding, but that Kobe play to tie the game was probably the worst defensive play I've seen all year.

lol doesn't matter now though. Good win.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

i did know though this is great for the team to sweep the lakers like that


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

I'll give the Bobcats two years. In two years, they will be a .500 team


----------

